# My New Moebius Colonial Viper project



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Comparing my new Moebius kit with the Revell one, and I have many concerns... I will do copious research in the next few weeks to determine the best way to do the most accurate Viper I possibly can. It may take a fusing of the two kits and a LOT of modifying, but in the end I want a screen-accurate filming miniature replica. Or as close as I can reasonably get without driving myself insane. Except of course, for the cockpit and pilot- they'll be more or less from live action & the full size mock up. Wish me luck in January, and Happy holidays to all my HT peeps here!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been building the Moebius Mk 1 Viper off and on for a while now. The only issue I have with it is the pilot. It looks like a anime character with it's proportions. Definitely a step down from the pilots that came with the Mk 2 and Mk7. Otherwise I quite like the detail on it.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Just from eyeballing it and doing no math computations, the Moebius nose seems too long by about 2mm at the tip AND 2 or 3 at the rear connection to the engine assembly. And the wing struts to the guns need the same 'evening out' to not be tapered as the Revell kit. The guns may need to be moved back a couple mm's where they attach to also. And more, but I won't be swapping parts as I thought I might be- I can do this all with just the Moebius kit. This kit clearly used detailed pictures from both filming model & full size mockup and mashed them together... I'll be going closer to the miniatures like this...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

As I understood, from discussions when the Moebius kit came out, that the Monogram/Revell kit was closer to the miniature, and Moebius kit was closer to the full sized mockup.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> As I understood, from discussions when the Moebius kit came out, that the Monogram/Revell kit was closer to the miniature, and Moebius kit was closer to the full sized mockup.


That was my take on the kit too. Based on photos of both the original miniatures and full sized mockup, the Moebius kit looks to be based on the later. As has been discussed, it has quite a few inaccuracies (depending on which version you want to model), most notably the detail between the engines (which Monogram got right 35+ years ago!).

Looking forward to seeing how this build comes out.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

spock62 said:


> That was my take on the kit too. Based on photos of both the original miniatures and full sized mockup, the Moebius kit looks to be based on the later. As has been discussed, it has quite a few inaccuracies (depending on which version you want to model), most notably *the detail between the engines* (which Monogram got right 35+ years ago!).
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how this build comes out.


This is the hard part- deciding my path of action. To straight up modify, or full on Frankenstein...>


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

John P said:


> As I understood, from discussions when the Moebius kit came out, that the Monogram/Revell kit was closer to the miniature, and Moebius kit was closer to the full sized mockup.


Yep. No way to make this kit a filming miniature replica without crazy extensive work. I'm selling it and just doing another Revell 25th Ann kit.


----------

